# new Holland 1495



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

I see there is a 1495 on Big Iron. This machine is open station with twin sticks, no steering wheel. Would this still be the old clutch drive system, or is it hydro minus the steering wheel?


----------



## Green Fields (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeah probably planetary system. Mine is hydrostatic and has a steering wheel.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Green Fields said:


> Yeah probably planetary system. Mine is hydrostatic and has a steering wheel.


How do you like your 1495.


----------



## Green Fields (Jul 25, 2014)

I like it, works good for me. I paid $4000 for it which I thought was a good deal. I've used it for two years so far with no major problems.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

If I remember correctly, they are hydrostatic with chain drives on the front wheels.


----------



## Green Fields (Jul 25, 2014)

I have an owners manual for one with the steering levers. The one in the manual has a cab though. In the manual they call them planetary transmissions. Planetary gears and clutch discs etc. I have no idea how they are compared to hydrostatic. Mine is hydrostatic, and I will say it gets pretty loud going up hill. I'm hoping that's normal. lol They seem to work fine. I got a service manual just for the hydrostatics just in case.


----------



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

I just got one this year finally got it delivered a few weeks ago so no real time to try it out yet. Its a hydrostatic and has a regular steering wheel. They made planetary and hydrostatic.


----------



## Jharn57600 (Dec 23, 2013)

We ran a 1495,1496, and 1499 all with hydrostatic and the steering wheel. Neighbors had a 1495 with the two sticks which is the clutch/planetary system. If you disengage the clutch, it freewheels until you pull it back enough to engage the brake on the reverse planetary. This is a real pain making slight corrections in hilly conditions. We mowed quite a bit of hay with the new Hollands back in the day, but I'd be wary of the reliability of those machines these days if I had to depend on them. Our 1495 had a one piece header, the 1496 and 1499 had the floating cutterbar which made the knife float a lot lighter over obstacles. If the AC was working. The alfalfa standing nice, the field smooth, and the knife was in good shape, running the 1495 was a nice way to spend an afternoon.


----------



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

Is the planetary drive style the same as the first ones that came out that had the foot pedal that adjusted speed? Or were they a different design?


----------



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

Well on this same auction there is also an omc 2850 ( looks like a gehl 2650) anybody know if you can get parts for these? How about how they operate?


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

So complicated with all the different models.I don't think they sold the 14xx models here.From the 1960's the 905,907 models had the sticks for drive wheel control and variable belt drive.If the crop was heavy and you needed very slow if you let belt slip would wear belt very fast.Then there was a model with sticks but hydro speed control no belt 909 ?. Then full hydro models 910,912 and all the 1114 thru 1118 .

I have a old 907 sitting ,belt drive is ok if it is the right speed but very little variability.So I would stay away from if possible.Also sounds like some one is not sure what model they have and just picked a model out of the air,or has NH reused numbers.Seems sellers of old equipment play loose with model numbers which makes me wonder if trying to fool you ,lazy ,or honest mistake..


----------



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

http://bigiron.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?bigiron31/233

This is the link to the 1495. I see there is a long lever next to the console. Is this the hydro? I'm used to running the old model with the belt that is controlled with a foot pedal. Works fine in my alfalfa but it is absolutely terrible to road anywhere. The main reason for this is that the header/crimper is run from a belt and if not engaged the belt constantly rubs on the spinning pully to the point of smoking the belt. So as long as the machine is running the header needs to be on. Had to be the worst design ever.


----------



## Green Fields (Jul 25, 2014)

That lever is not like the one for the hydrostatic ones. It looks just like the one in the manual I have for the ones with the planetary system. They call it the variable speed lever in the manual.


----------



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

So would in this planetary system are these driven by the same belt on a pulley design like the old model I use now?


----------



## Green Fields (Jul 25, 2014)

There's a nice diagram in the owners manual. Looks like a short drive shaft from engine to a gear box. One kind of short wide belt "header clutching belt" goes to the "jack shaft" with what looks like a four groove pulley on the other end with four v belts (kind of long) that drives the pto for the header. On the right side of the gear box looks like some kind of clutch pulley which drives the "vari-belt" which looks like a pretty long wide belt that drives the shalt that has the planetary transmissions on each wheel with the final drives. The gear box shaft also has the hydraulic pump on the left end. So basically there's a separate "header clutching belt" and "vari-drive" belt. Both of those seem to be wide belts. Those belts and clutches look a lot like snowmobile belts and clutches to me.


----------



## Green Fields (Jul 25, 2014)

I scanned and uploaded the diagram but I can't seem to post any images or even links in this forum.










Okay I guess that worked using a different browser


----------



## Green Fields (Jul 25, 2014)

Maybe this one will be useful too...


----------



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for the diagram. Looks to be the same as the one I'm running now except the engine is mounted in line with the machine on this 1495 and the one I'm running now is mounted cross ways so there is no 90° gear box. Thanks again, looks like I'll be passing on this one.


----------

